# Aquarium worm ID



## Chopper83 (Feb 5, 2016)

I have been trying to catch one of these worms for quite some time now but they're quite sneaky. It is a slender worm varying in size from an inch to a few inches long that flatten out when swimming. On occasion I have spotted these tan colored almost flesh colored worms in my dirt substrate. They poke out from time to time and seem sensitive to light. The first time I spotted one it was quickly swimming almost leach like along the bottom until burrowing through the rocks and into the dirt. I have never seen one attached to any fish or harm any fish, but I'm starting to suspect these worms in a few fish disappearances. Any thoughts to what these worms might be? Are they common to planted aquariums?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Sounds like Planaria, check to see if they have a diamond-shaped head and two tiny black eyes. They're harmless to most fish as they feed on detritus and live in the substrate, however their slime coat contains a neurotoxin that can paralyze their assailant if they're attacked. This proves quite problematic with critters like shrimp in the tank, because if the shrimp become paralyzed the planaria WILL eat them.

Planaria can be treated without removing anything from the tank. Get a box of Panacur-C (yellow box), a dog de-wormer that contains fenbendazole. Dose 0.1g per 1 gallon of fenbendazole (active ingredient, not 0.1g of the entire Panacur-C powder) and watch it do it's magic. I've even seen my fish eat the Panacur-C and they were just fine (might kill off any internal parasites too). You can do a water change on your regular schedule, but the dewormer can remain in the tank for as long as you want. It's even safe around invertebrates like shrimp and snails.

Hope this helps!


----------

